# Android App: Settings mit Menu Button öffnen



## The Pi (5. Jun 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mit Android Studio eine App erstellt, und hätte jetzt gerne, dass wenn man den Menu Button, also den Button neben dem Zurück und dem Home Button, drückt, die Settings Activity geöffnet wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen könnte?

Mit fr. Grüßen,
The Pi


----------



## Robat (5. Jun 2017)

Dein Contextmenu baust du über `onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu, MenuInflater inflater)` und `onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item)` auf. 
Im letzteren kannst du dann auch schauen welcher Eintrag gedrückt wurde und so dann deine Activity öffnen.


----------



## The Pi (5. Jun 2017)

Hallo Robert,

danke für die Antwort.

Soll ich also in meiner MainActivity.java diesen Code einfügen?

```
@Override
    public void onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu, MenuInflater inflater){
        onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item);
    }
```

Ich versteh das nicht so ganz.


----------



## Robat (5. Jun 2017)

Schau mal hier nach.. 
Da steht alles beschrieben was du brauchst.


----------



## The Pi (6. Jun 2017)

Gibt es das vielleicht auch irgendwo auf Deutsch?


----------



## Robat (6. Jun 2017)

Grundsätzlich rat' ich zwar immer von deutschen Tuts ab.. aber dennoch : hier.


----------



## The Pi (8. Jun 2017)

Danke


----------

